
Richard Stallman: Computer Setup - chauhankiran
https://usesthis.com/interviews/richard.stallman/
======
tontonius
For more details, see his blog on this topic: [https://stallman.org/stallman-
computing.html](https://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html)

A real piece of art, this RMS..

------
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3551345](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3551345)

------
nallerooth
He's true to his cause, I'll give him that.

